

First Android on iPhone 2G, now CyanogenMod on iPhone 3GS - archon810
http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/04/27/breaking-first-android-on-iphone-2g-now-cyanogenmod-on-iphone-3gs/

======
archon810
The whole thing ended up being a prank by team douche. The post was updated so
that the rickroll can be avoided. :-[

~~~
archon810
OK, maybe it's not fake again: <http://twitter.com/WootRoot> posted pics.
Waiting for better confirmation.

